# need string and cable lenghts for bowtech flatliner



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

contact north sylva (think the spelling is right) they are the distributers of this bow.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

know has a # for these guys i searched every where but can't find a phone #


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

If they are in Toronto and I got the right place the # is 416 242 4867
Hope this is the right place


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*The Bow Shop 1-866-257-7271*

Give the people at The Bow Shop a call 1-866-257-7271. They have sold a bucket load of these bows. They will know what you need or perhaps have them in stock. You can order Winners Choice strings from them also. 

Tell 'em Chris sent you


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks skakyshot i'll try that number on monday and see what happens.

chris i actually bought the bow fron the bow shop in waterloo called them on sat. know one there could help me out with that i needed as to string length.i was told to try back on monday and ask for george he may be able to help me out. we'll see i guess.
I also tried the archers nook they couldn't help me either.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

wow bowtech is so lame they have string / cable charts on there website for there American bows but the flatliner is not included! LOL

my god how crappy i would call straight there and complain! NAS seems to be the bowtechintheboonies supplier so i might try there too! 

There is also a way to measure i did it once you need to measure the servings and stuff but.... easier to find the specs! 

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/downloads.php


----------



## henbrook (Aug 31, 2009)

Isn't the Flatliner pretty much the same bow(CDN version?) as the Tomkat?They have the same ATA and same Binary cams...strings and cables I would guess should be the same??The brace height is the only difference I can find in comparing the specs(different risers maybe?)

Bowtech's customer service is not the greatest.I e-mailed them more than once with no response and was finally able to get them on the phone eventually,though it was just some desk chick telling me stuff I already found out on my own....then I waited for a return call from tech staff that never came.

The TomKat specs are 53 3/4" string and 36 3/8" cables.....try measuring yours with twine as best you can and see if that looks right maybe,or if you have access to a press you could simply take them off and measure them?If all else fails try calling them....888-689-1289 toll free or 541-284-4711 direct


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Should be on the sticker on the botttom limb.If you call WC they will have the specs.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

*flatliner*



NSSCOTT said:


> thanks skakyshot i'll try that number on monday and see what happens.
> 
> chris i actually bought the bow fron the bow shop in waterloo called them on sat. know one there could help me out with that i needed as to string length.i was told to try back on monday and ask for george he may be able to help me out. we'll see i guess.
> I also tried the archers nook they couldn't help me either.


thanks for all the help i did get what i need thanks to george at the bow shop i'll post the lengths here in case anyone else ever needs them.
string 55 3/4 cables 35 1/2


----------

